# SONICS CHILL NIGHTS STOCKTON CA.



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

WELL THE NEW SEASON IS HERE LETS START IT OFF GOOD!! FIRST ONE WILL BE FRIDAY MAY 6TH COMMON OUT LETS MAKE THIS HAPPEN AGAIN LIKE LAST YEAR


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ralph9577_@Mar 30 2011, 07:56 AM~20217204
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## C1BAD75 (Nov 7, 2009)

i was just wondering about this the other day :cheesy:


----------



## moreno54 (Dec 12, 2008)

Good lookn out on the tires ralph :thumbsup: Ima have to make trip down there and put some miles on my new tires :biggrin:


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

T
T
T


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by moreno54_@Mar 30 2011, 09:56 AM~20218391
> *Good lookn out on the tires ralph :thumbsup: Ima have to make trip down there and put some miles on my new tires :biggrin:
> *


common down :biggrin:


----------



## ImpalasYC (Apr 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ralph9577_@Mar 30 2011, 06:56 AM~20217204
> *
> 
> 
> ...


T T T


----------



## Robert84 (Feb 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

TTT


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## JUSTROLLIN916 (Aug 8, 2007)

Im down :cheesy:


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

STOCKTON gonna be crackin all summer.... :biggrin:


----------



## 6t5DROP (Oct 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ralph9577_@Mar 30 2011, 07:56 AM~20217204
> *
> 
> 
> ...




 ALWAYS GOOD TURN OUTS IN STOCKTON :thumbsup:


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)




----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

ttt


----------



## TISHA (Aug 9, 2006)

:cheesy: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## flip236 (Feb 9, 2011)

CANT WAIT


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

SONIC NEEDS OUR BUSINESS........IT WAS COOL LAST YEAR, SHOULD BE COOL THIS YEAR!!!


man dont put all that yellow tape everywhere, it made that shit look like a big ass CRIME SCENE.


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

ttt


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Apr 7 2011, 03:05 PM~20284945
> *SONIC NEEDS OUR BUSINESS........IT WAS COOL LAST YEAR, SHOULD BE COOL THIS YEAR!!!
> man dont put all that yellow tape everywhere, it made that shit look like a big ass CRIME SCENE.
> *


ha ha ha the yellow tape is a must its mainly for the beggining it takes me an hour to get the publics cars out of there and to keep it clear i have to yellow tape it. :biggrin:


----------



## Sancho209 (Feb 21, 2010)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=589589


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ralph9577_@Apr 11 2011, 06:54 AM~20309437
> *ha ha ha the yellow tape is a must its mainly for the beggining it takes me an hour to get the publics cars out of there and to keep it clear i have to yellow tape it. :biggrin:
> *


Hit me up if you need some help with anything over there.


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Apr 17 2011, 10:45 AM~20358483
> *Hit me up if you need some help with anything over there.
> *


always could use help i get there about 530


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ralph9577_@Apr 19 2011, 10:21 AM~20372840
> *always could use help i get there about 530
> *




cool i will pm you my number....so just hit me up and we will go from there.


----------



## flip236 (Feb 9, 2011)

HEY ILL HELP TO IF YOU GUYS NEED ANYTHING


----------



## JUSTROLLIN916 (Aug 8, 2007)

Hey i cant wait sonics is cracken :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTROLLIN916 (Aug 8, 2007)




----------



## ImpalasYC (Apr 18, 2008)

T T T


----------



## RAIDER NATION 62 (Nov 17, 2010)




----------



## LRN818 (Apr 14, 2011)

Lowrider Nationals goin down Aug 7, over $20,000.00 in prizes, Hot model contest, Hoppers, over 300 car catagoies. Hit website foe more info. 









See ya there


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

STOCKTON CAR SCENE ....... FTW!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## Baby Boy 1969 (Mar 7, 2011)

ttt: :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTROLLIN916 (Aug 8, 2007)

10 DAYS AND COUNTING :biggrin:


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

OK PEOPLE FOR OUR FIRST SONICS WE ARE GOING TO DO SOMETHING DIFFERENT FOR THE RAFFLE .....
ALL IT TAKES FOR 2 RAFFLE TICKETS IS ONE CAN GOOD..
WE ARE DONATING TO SALVATION ARMYS " FIGHT AGAINST HUNGER" SO WE NEED TO RAISE SOME CAN GOODS SO COMMON OUT HAVE A GOOD TIME AND BRING YOUR CAN GOODS AND GET IN THE RAFFLE


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

Can't wait!!!!! TTT :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTROLLIN916 (Aug 8, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

ttt


----------



## JUSTROLLIN916 (Aug 8, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

TTT...


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

I'm ready to kick it, let's do this. 

Hopefully all the Lil trouble makers wil stay away!!!


----------



## caliboy72 (Aug 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ralph9577_@Apr 30 2011, 07:52 AM~20453417
> *:0
> *



Whats up bro...

DJ Los is ready to throw on the tunes this friday at sonic's......Oldies/oldschool/ funk...


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@May 2 2011, 09:39 AM~20466139
> *I'm ready to kick it, let's do this.
> 
> Hopefully all the Lil trouble makers wil stay away!!!
> *


 :biggrin: THEIR NOT INVITED :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTROLLIN916 (Aug 8, 2007)

4 more days :biggrin:


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@May 2 2011, 11:30 AM~20467420
> *:biggrin: THEIR NOT INVITED :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Robert84 (Feb 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by caliboy72_@May 2 2011, 09:47 AM~20466652
> *Whats up bro...
> 
> DJ Los is ready to throw on the tunes this friday at sonic's......Oldies/oldschool/ funk...
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## caliboy72 (Aug 7, 2008)

TTT


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

3 more days


----------



## Bivos 64 (Apr 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ralph9577_@May 3 2011, 09:31 AM~20474722
> *3 more days
> 
> 
> ...


See u there ralph


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by biglouz64_@May 3 2011, 08:40 AM~20474777
> *See u there ralph
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ralph9577_@May 3 2011, 09:31 AM~20474722
> *3 more days
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## caliboy72 (Aug 7, 2008)

:rimshot: :thumbsup:


----------



## tone64 (Sep 30, 2008)

Ready .


----------



## Oso64 (May 14, 2010)

T T T :biggrin:


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

TTT for the Homies back home...KC bound!! :biggrin:


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

tomorrow night well be kickin it like bruce lee.... shaaaauuuu!!!!


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

COME AND CHECK THIS OUT AFTER YOU LEAVE SONIC FRIDAY NIGHT


----------



## Baby Boy 1969 (Mar 7, 2011)

ttt:


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

IT'S THAT TIME FOR STOCKTON TO SHINE....... :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTROLLIN916 (Aug 8, 2007)

tonite is the nite :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## caliboy72 (Aug 7, 2008)

Its going to be cracking at sonic's

and the weather is perfect....its 80 outside right now...


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

washing up the car now!!!!!


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

wish i didnt have to work :angry: next time


----------



## geezee916 (Jan 2, 2007)

T.T.T.


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

GETTING READY TO HEAD OUT THAT WAY


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

sonic was jumping had a good time,see you guys next month.... :biggrin:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@May 5 2011, 10:33 PM~20495174
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  bbque sooo tastee and the band was jammin jus got home :biggrin:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

FIRST ONE WAS A GOOD ONE!
THEY'LL ONLY GET BETTER.... 
THANKS RALPH!
:thumbsup: uffin: uffin:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@May 6 2011, 10:12 PM~20501519
> *FIRST ONE WAS A GOOD ONE!
> THEY'LL ONLY GET BETTER....
> THANKS RALPH!
> ...


HAD A GOOD TIME! THANKS FOR THE RIDE.... :biggrin:


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@May 6 2011, 10:58 PM~20501436
> * bbque sooo tastee and the band was jammin  jus got home :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: yea that BBQ be jammin overthere!!!


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

FIRME ASS THING GOING ON TONIGHT GONNA MAKE IT TO THE NEXT ONE


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@May 7 2011, 12:27 AM~20501921
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@May 7 2011, 01:27 AM~20501921
> *
> 
> 
> ...




nice video....keep up the good work homie :thumbsup:


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@May 6 2011, 10:12 PM~20501519
> *FIRST ONE WAS A GOOD ONE!
> THEY'LL ONLY GET BETTER....
> THANKS RALPH!
> ...


thanks bro but i cant take credit for this all i did was get the spot its the riders out there that make this happen. and it looked good out there. was glad to see we filled it up and had a good time. anybody got pics of the event. to see it packed like that is a beautiful thing. shows you that lowriding is not dying but growing instead. as the word gets out i hope to fill the lows parking lot as well. thanks to all the riders out there that showed up and supported the lowriding movement see you guys next month on the 3rd


----------



## Bivos 64 (Apr 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by towboss_@May 7 2011, 02:22 AM~20501984
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Got there late but ill be there early for the next one


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

looks like a good turn out 
cant wait 2 get the ride going again 
maybe make the next 1
:angry: 
:biggrin: 
:thumbsup:


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ralph9577_@May 7 2011, 09:54 AM~20502953
> * was glad to see we filled it up and had a good time. anybody got pics of the event. to see it packed like that is  a beautiful thing.
> *


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

THANKS TO IMPALAS STOCKTON CHAPTER FOR MAKING THIS HAPPEN!!!


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

:cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

more more!!!! thats whats she said lol


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

KIDS BIRTHDAY CELEBRATION BASH PICNIC & CAR HOP Hosted by Sinful Pleasures C.C 

Join with the S.P.C.C Family as we celebrate the birthdays of two of our children Jacob C. and Marina S.

DATE: MAY 15th

PLACE: STRIBLY PARK IN STOCKTON CA.
X-STREET B st. and E. HAZELTON AVE

TIME: 10am to 4pm 

HOP TIME: 1pm

$20 hop entry fee. 28"and below lock up for street, and 29 and above for radical. 

**1st place gets trophy and cash pot for each category
**2nd place gets trophy only for each category

Food served untill gone.

B.Y.O.B

For more info contact by PM


----------



## JUSTROLLIN916 (Aug 8, 2007)

I had a good ass time alittle chilly but that didnt stop nothing :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

:0  :cheesy: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

TTT
:thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 13 2011, 04:33 AM~20544091
> *
> 
> 
> ...


those pics came out hella clean, any of the blue caddy in the second pic?? :thumbsup:


----------



## tone64 (Sep 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 13 2011, 03:33 AM~20544091
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pictures ....


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## FatAl 63 (Aug 7, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

That's a clean ass pic of BILLJACKS Cadi!!!


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

ttt


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)




----------



## ImpalasYC (Apr 18, 2008)

T T T


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

*WE'LL BE COLLECTING REG'S FOR THE CALIFORNIA YOUTH AUTHORITY CAR SHOW AT SONIC'S CHILL NIGHT JUNE 3RD.*


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

this friday get ready:run::run:


----------



## caliboy72 (Aug 7, 2008)

*Sonic's*

:thumbsup:


ralph9577 said:


> this friday get ready:run::run:


Im ready to get down and spin da oldschool and funk music...


----------



## caliboy72 (Aug 7, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 209TIME!!!1 (May 31, 2011)

its going to rain Friday


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

209TIME!!! said:


> its going to rain Friday


We'll just have to wait and see :nicoderm:


----------



## Yowzers (Jan 19, 2011)




----------



## 209TIME!!!1 (May 31, 2011)

209impala said:


> We'll just have to wait and see :nicoderm:



what happened to all you guys sunday???.....STOCKTON WAS HELLA DEEP AT THAT SHOW!!!


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

209TIME!!! said:


> what happened to all you guys sunday???.....STOCKTON WAS HELLA DEEP AT THAT SHOW!!!


A lot of us were in AZ. for our All Chapters BBQ


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

ttt


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

*SONICS CHILL NIGHT COLLECTING REG'S FOR CYA CAR SHOW*

*TONIGHT AT OUR SONIC CHILL NIGHT, WE'LL BE COLLECTING REG'S FOR THE CALIFORNIA YOUTH AUTHORITY CAR SHOW JULY 2ND STOCKTON. COME AND MAKE A DIFFERENCE IN A YOUTH'S LIFE! THANK YOU FOR YOUR SUPPORT. *


----------



## bajito4ever (May 25, 2011)

ralph9577 said:


> *TONIGHT AT OUR SONIC CHILL NIGHT, WE'LL BE COLLECTING REG'S FOR THE CALIFORNIA YOUTH AUTHORITY CAR SHOW JULY 2ND STOCKTON. COME AND MAKE A DIFFERENCE IN A YOUTH'S LIFE! THANK YOU FOR YOUR SUPPORT. *


 :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

THERE WILL ALSO BE REGISTRATION FORMS FOR THE JUNE 18TH SHOW @ THE FAIR FEATURING TOWER OF POWERHIT UP ANY OF THE BROWN PERSUASION MEMBERS FOR THE FORMS:thumbsup:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

Well not the best turnout for Sonics tonight but thats what happens with shitty weather. Thanks to those that turned out even though there was no raffle tonight. We'll see everyone next month


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

209impala said:


> Well not the best turnout for Sonics tonight but thats what happens with shitty weather. Thanks to those that turned out even though there was no raffle tonight. We'll see everyone next month


IT WAS STILL FIRME JUST GOTTA KEEP DOING IT PROMOTING IT AND THE WEATHER SCARED PEOPLE. BUT LAST ONE WAS COOL JUST KEEP DOING WAT UR DOING


----------



## 209TIME!!!1 (May 31, 2011)

It was cool, could of been better! But It was cool to bullshit with the people that did show up.....the weather kind of killed it though, oh well see you guys at the next event.


----------



## singlegate (Jan 19, 2005)

got there late but it was a cool kick back even with bad weather see u guys at the next event


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

this friday july 1st get them rides shinned up and ready to roll


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

damn it was crackin last night!!!!!!!!!!! anyone got pics post them up


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

ralph9577 said:


> damn it was crackin last night!!!!!!!!!!! anyone got pics post them up


 X2 
DIDN'T BRING MY CAMERA LAST NIGHT.


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

ralph9577 said:


> damn it was crackin last night!!!!!!!!!!! anyone got pics post them up


I got a few, i will post a little later


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

Thats it for me before my camera batterys died. Put a 140 miles on the ride last night in the nice weather. 
had a goodtime, good turnout, cool people


----------



## 209TIME!!!1 (May 31, 2011)

Frank was the camera man for last night....lol


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

seen alot of cameras there. no more pics:dunno:


----------



## 52hrdtp (Dec 14, 2010)

nice pics 925rider..........any more pics out there


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

*HAPPY 4TH OF JULY!*

TTT


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

heres some of franks pics


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)




----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)




----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)




----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## caliboy72 (Aug 7, 2008)

Thanks for the pic's homie...

alot of people came out and had a good time.... 

see ya guys next month... DJ LOS..


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

this friday be ready


----------



## 209TIME!!!1 (May 31, 2011)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

I GOT THE NEW ISSUE OF IMPALAS & AMERICAN BOMBS MAGAZINES IN SACRAMENTO.....
HIT ME UP!!








:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## chonga (Nov 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

TTT


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

this friday no?


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

I WILL BE HERE THIS FRIDAY LOOKING FORWARD TO ANOTHER LOWRIDING WEEKEND


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

franciscojrandrade said:


> this friday no?


:yes::thumbsup::yes::thumbsup:


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

*its that time again*

Tomorrow be ready its going down 6-10pm


----------



## flip236 (Feb 9, 2011)

SOUNDS GOOD.. ILL ROLL THREW FOR A LIL


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

THE PREMIERE ISSUE OF THE LOWRIDER SCENE MAGAZINE....
I HAVE THEM IN THE SACRAMENTO AREA. 
HIT ME UP! 
$10.99 PER ISSUE
YOU WON'T BE DISAPPOINTED..
I'LL ALSO BE IN STOCKTON AT SONIC ON 1st FRIDAY. 
LMK?
:nicoderm:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

THIS SUNDAY IT GOING DOWN HOPE TO SEE U ALL THERE :thumbsup:


----------



## townbizzness (Mar 25, 2010)

exotic rider said:


> THE PREMIERE ISSUE OF THE LOWRIDER SCENE MAGAZINE.... I HAVE THEM IN THE SACRAMENTO AREA. HIT ME UP! $10.99 PER ISSUE YOU WON'T BE DISAPPOINTED.. I'LL ALSO BE IN STOCKTON AT SONIC ON 1st FRIDAY. LMK? :nicoderm:


 10.99DAMN HOPE U SEE SUM PANOCHE TO


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)




----------



## SixDeuce (Jul 7, 2009)

FAMILY FIRST WILL b ther bout to roll out!! :thumbsup:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)




----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

dont forgett, this friday not the first friday of next month.:thumbsup:


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

TTT!!


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

TTT!


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

ACUERDENSE CABRONES!


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

This friday


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

*SONICS CHILL NIGHTS THIS FRIDAY 9/28/11 STOCKTON CA*

*** DATE CHANGE **
THIS FRIDAY NIGHT 9/30/11 WILL BE OUR LAST 
"SONIC CHILL NIGHT" OF THE YEAR !! 
THANK YOU FOR ALL YOUR SUPPORT
SEE YOU MAY 2012
IMPALAS STOCKTON CHAPTER *​


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

*TOMORROW!!!! :thumbsup:*


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

It's going down tonight, last one of the year


----------

